# That First Meal From Your Deer!



## A12GaugeGirl (Jan 10, 2015)

I am sure we all have different favorite first meals from our deer. I always keep my traditional first meal from any wild game (deer, elk, pronghorn, etc) I harvest very simple and comforting: steak and eggs. I like to do steak and eggs because you can have it before the meat has aged so there isn't this long wait to try out the meat. And it lets me try my meat in a raw form, no special sauces or seasonings, just good old salt and pepper. Thinking about getting fancy? Add a slice of toast with homemade jam! That is one fancy first meal! http://huntingandcooking.com/elk-steak-and-eggs-a-four-ingredient-breakfast/

What are other peoples first meal from their harvest?


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Back strap on the grill with Johnny Seasoning Salt. ASAP after the kill.


----------



## A12GaugeGirl (Jan 10, 2015)

bowgy said:


> Back strap on the grill with Johnny Seasoning Salt. ASAP after the kill.


 I haven't tried the Johnny Seasoning Salt. I usually use the McCormicks Steak Seasoning, but I am adding a bottle of Johnny Seasoning Salt to my shopping cart right now (online of course!) and I am going to grill a steak with it as soon as it arrives. Thanks!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

For some reason the tenderloins have a hard time making it home. 

Fry them up with onions and mushrooms. 

The only thing that I like better is fresh liver and onions.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Testicles of course.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Omg lol you can make anything look edible. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

A12GaugeGirl said:


> I haven't tried the Johnny Seasoning Salt. I usually use the McCormicks Steak Seasoning, but I am adding a bottle of Johnny Seasoning Salt to my shopping cart right now (online of course!) and I am going to grill a steak with it as soon as it arrives. Thanks!


I use Johnny on everything, beef, elk, venison, fish, chicken, fried potatoes, etc. It has become my go to for most everything. I do mix it with other seasonings too.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Nice photos.

For me it is first liver with onions.

Then after the liver is gone, the kidneys and butter.

Then after that the heart and butter.

Fried oysters in butter are good too.

Tongue is next. These are all treats.

I normally don't touch the meat, which is by now frozen, for several weeks.

I have passed many gut piles where the heart, liver, and kidneys are all wasted and left for the buzzards.

I bring these out in the game bag with the first load of meat from the hindquarters and ribs.

Then I go back for the forequarters and neck.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

wyogoob said:


> Testicles of course.


Breaded oysters are good, yes.

Fried in butter are good too.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

A12GaugeGirl said:


> I am sure we all have different favorite first meals from our deer. I always keep my traditional first meal from any wild game (deer, elk, pronghorn, etc) I harvest very simple and comforting: steak and eggs. I like to do steak and eggs because you can have it before the meat has aged so there isn't this long wait to try out the meat. And it lets me try my meat in a raw form, no special sauces or seasonings, just good old salt and pepper. Thinking about getting fancy? Add a slice of toast with homemade jam! That is one fancy first meal! http://huntingandcooking.com/elk-steak-and-eggs-a-four-ingredient-breakfast/
> 
> What are other peoples first meal from their harvest?


The first cut of red meat that I cook is normally cooked with red wine or port, and cranberries.

This goes well with red potatoes and fresh green beans.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm sorry Goob, but that one was above my tolerance level.......-O,-

For me, the first meal is good 'old aged back strap steaks with fresh shroom's 
And fresh green beans out of the garden.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

2full said:


> I'm sorry Goob, but that one was above my tolerance level.......-O,-
> 
> For me, the first meal is good 'old aged back strap steaks with fresh shroom's
> And fresh green beans out of the garden.


Yeah boy.

Normally my first meal from a deer, or elk, is liver and onions.

.


----------

